# need help with firestone 500



## twolilsweetpeas (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this forum.  I just bought a  firestone 500 monark girls bike. I need help finding what year the bike is.  The serial number is F216134.  If anyone can tell me where I can get the tank and light for this bike I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Got pictures?*

Welcome to the Cabe Twolilsweetpeas.
Can't help you with the year but would love to see pics of what you have.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 21, 2012)

Your Firestone was built by the Snyder co., whose house badge was Rollfast. I've seen a 1959 ad with these Snyder built models. I think they didn't hold the contract too long, because by the mid 60s, they were Huffy built. There isn't any serial# info for Snyder, so my best guess is between 59-63. EDIT: I have one too, with a chrome frame.


----------



## twolilsweetpeas (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info. Is this a rare bike? Do you know how much they go for and is it worth restoring?


----------

